# Caring for your wood/bamboo needles



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I recently saw that Brittany has a new conditioner for wood and bamboo needles, but it is expensive ($16 for a small bottle). So I did a search to what my other Knitting Sisters are doing. I found a post on another knitting forum about caring for wood/bamboo needles. The poster discussed her method of waxing them at least once a year and the products she used and liked. I bought the products and decided to do an experiment. Living in the desert means I have to be proactive in caring for anything that will dry out - furniture, knitting needles, etc. I lemon oil my furniture regularly, but just used wax paper (like Grandma taught me) on my needles.

I did an experiment with three types of wood preservative - my usual lemon oil, a combo product of oils and waxes that the poster used and liked (Howard Feed and Wax), and a paste wax product that she said she used and liked (Howard Citrus Shield in neutral).

I separated my needles (a variety of brands, both needle tips, straights, and DPNs) into three piles with each having wood and bamboo. I applied the products as directed, then left them to dry for about 2 hrs. I then repeated for a second coat. After that dried, I buffed them lightly with an old cotton T-shirt.

The results were interesting (to me, anyway, lol!) I did find that the very light needles darkened about 2 shades. Not a big deal to me. All of the needles were smoother and had a nicer feel, including my set of natural color cheapie bamboo China DPNs. The dark, carbonized bamboo needles from China were still a little grabbier than I preferred but were smoother and easier to knit with. I then knitted swatches both of wool and of acrylic yarns using a sample of needles from each pile to see if the process had made a difference where it counts the most.

I found a definite improvement across the board. My Knitpicks and Deborah Norville needles, both of which I love anyway, were even nicer after the conditioning. Interestingly, I found I liked the results with needles that had been conditioned using the inexpensive lemon oil better than the more expensive products. It was also easier to apply. None of the products left a residue, by the way. They start out oily, but that disappears as they dry. 

If you use wood or bamboo, I strongly suggest a regular (a least yearly) conditioning with the product of your choice, esp if like me, you live in a very dry climate. I was surprised at how much product my needles absorbed (telling me how dry the needles were), and how much better they looked, felt, and knitted after conditioning. I found I don't need to buy anything fancy or expensive- my $3.99 big bottle of lemon oil worked as good or better than the more expensive wax products (around $13 each) and one bottle of any type will probably last you a lifetime because you use so little.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the same oil that is made for my bamboo cutting boards. Give them a good wipe down at night, and then buff them the next morning.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you for the heads up. Just bought a set of bamboo needles (circs), very expensive for me, need to know how to take care of them.

Fiona. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks so much for your comprehensive information. It was very nice of you to share your test results.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting experiment, and great information.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I found a difference when I gave mine a rub with the cloth that I had used to apply Finishing Wax to the rocking chair.These were the cheapy carbonised bamboo from China which were very grabby.Lindseymary


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I use Bees wax,


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have used bees wax for many years on Clover bamboo needles and only wax once a year. Never any trouble out of them. Bees wax cheaper and natural product.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the information as I also live in your area & have a lot of wood/bamboo needles that need some help. I had been using food grade mineral oil & it seemed to work but will try the lemon oil.
I just bought some "natural touch" circular needles by A (my Kindle won't let me spell out the name) & they are the worst in dryness as they have no kind of coating on them. My LYS won't take them back now but want to sell me some kind of wax for $10. No thanks!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Why not pitch an article idea to one of the knitting magazines or sites? It sounds like your work would benefit many knitters.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Catarry said:


> Why not pitch an article idea to one of the knitting magazines or sites? It sounds like your work would benefit many knitters.


That is a great idea. Such investgative work needs to be seen by everyone!

Fiona. 😃😃😃


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Who woulda thought of that....I never use my brain as I might use it up! Thank you for the tip!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Excellent info! Thanks for sharing. I recently bought Crystal Palace bamboo needles to knit my socks with and never thought of needing to care for them other than not break them.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for this. I don't live in a dry climate, but by accident have found that when I've used Burt's Bees hand salve on my hands it has given a good condition to wooden needles. Must be the various oils and beeswax in it.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

A shame-faced thank you. I used to be an antiques restorer and oiling wood was automatic, esp. in N.M. I have two sets of Hiya Hiya bamboos and have never thought once of keeping them conditioned. Will get right after it tomorrow. Get dumber as I age &#128516;


----------



## Sallywilms (Aug 12, 2013)

What is lemon oil, please?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY for all this info. Please pitch this idea for an expanded article to a knit magazine-- you deserve credit for doing this.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I also appreciate all you've done and your sharing of the information.
I think of Pinterest and Ravelry for sharing the info. I also watch to knitting pod casts and Instagram. There are lots of ways to share information in the knitting community.
What a service you have done for us!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll have to give that a try. I've never used anything on my needles. Who new? Thanks for the information.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing this valuable info :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm impressed with your process for this experiment. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you sooo much for all of your hard work and for sharing the information.

Just last evening I was thinking my that my Knitter's Pride Dreamz needed a little something...wasn't sure what. Now that I've read your post I'm getting some lemon oil this morning and getting to work on them. Love those needles but they've seen lots of use this past winter and have become a bit "draggy."

Love the idea of pitching your hard work to a magzine, go for it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Sallywilms said:


> What is lemon oil, please?


It is a oil with a bit of lemon that is used to protect wooden furniture. It is applied to a cloth and then rubbed into the furniture.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice experiment and interesting results. I use board butter on my needles whenever they get grabby. I keep plenty of lemon oil around and use it alot for cleaning things around the house and I am sure it would be just the thing to use to keep wood from drying out.


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you! I never thought of waxing/conditioning my needles. Will try that on my cheaper wood needles. I almost gave them away. 
Thanks again!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

have you tried coconut oil?


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for your work at testing , I shall be moisturizing my needs.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

just a side note on the darkening of the tools, that is a natural occurance and even if you never oiled your tools it would still occur from the oil on your hands, I have been told in the past that olive oil works also (that stuff is not allowed in my house due to my hubby's diet and a cardiologist said no to it)I have never had to oil my wood tools but I do randomly sharpen with a pencil sharpener and then smooth with sandpaper and then rub with wax paper that does the trick for me..........the one thing to remember bottom line is that if you take care of your tools they will last a lifetime, personally I just have to remember to keep them away from my dog and my behind I set my knitting down and then was having problems because I didn't check for them before I sat down and broke them.......much more careful now


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I recently saw that Brittany has a new conditioner for wood and bamboo needles, but it is expensive ($16 for a small bottle). So I did a search to what my other Knitting Sisters are doing. I found a post on another knitting forum about caring for wood/bamboo needles. The poster discussed her method of waxing them at least once a year and the products she used and liked. I bought the products and decided to do an experiment. Living in the desert means I have to be proactive in caring for anything that will dry out - furniture, knitting needles, etc. I lemon oil my furniture regularly, but just used wax paper (like Grandma taught me) on my needles.
> 
> I did an experiment with three types of wood preservative - my usual lemon oil, a combo product of oils and waxes that the poster used and liked (Howard Feed and Wax), and a paste wax product that she said she used and liked (Howard Citrus Shield in neutral).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this valuable info. I never even thought of conditioning my needles! So, I googled the ingredients of lemon oil with little success, wanting to compare them to the Howard's Orange Oil that my husband used in refinishing furniture. It has just natural orange oil and mineral oil...no solvents, wax, silicones or linseed oil. Aside from possibly dyeing the needles orange, do you think it would work as well? If not, what kind of lemon oil do you use, since there are different kinds (for cooking, cosmetics, furniture,etc.)?


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> Interesting experiment, and great information.


Yes, indeed! I will certainly follow your advice.


----------



## Hot Grandma (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you! I live in the same dry desert and have been concerned about my bamboo needles. Gotta do this!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Knittin' in Georgia said:


> Thanks so much for this valuable info. I never even thought of conditioning my needles! So, I googled the ingredients of lemon oil with little success, wanting to compare them to the Howard's Orange Oil that my husband used in refinishing furniture. It has just natural orange oil and mineral oil...no solvents, wax, silicones or linseed oil. Aside from possibly dyeing the needles orange, do you think it would work as well? If not, what kind of lemon oil do you use, since there are different kinds (for cooking, cosmetics, furniture,etc.)?


Lemon oil furniture oil. I don't remember the brand because the label fell off quite a while ago. You can find it pretty much in any store that sells cleaning supplies. Not the polishes like Pledge - may work, I didn't try it. I have also used Almond Oil and Orange Oil on my wood furniture (the type of oil made for furniture) on my house furniture and had good results, so I don't see why they wouldn't work on the wood or bamboo needles as well. I find on my wooden table that the oil dries after a couple of hours to a nice finish and the wood looses that ashy dry look, so I would think it would do the same for the needles.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

How very sweet of you to share your experiment and findings with all of us; I do encourage you to contact a few magazines to have this article published. I'm sure many knitters like me would truly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

This is an interesting discussion and, like others, I haven't done anything with my non-metal needles. 

One thing, though: Won't the lemon oil (or other conditioner) leave a residue on your yarn?


----------



## Issy2090 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for your research and sharing your results with us.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

From the label:

Goddard's Fine Furniture Oil with Lemon oil 
Replaces natural oils to keep wood from drying and cracking. Gives furniture a high luster shine. Combustible, keep out of reach of children. Contains petroleum distillates.

This is used on furniture only, not for food use at all. Not the same as the oil used in kitchen maintenance.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks so much for your comprehensive testing. I have some bamboo needles and while I don't live in a dry climate, I'm sure they will benefit from some care.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you. I never really thought too much about waxing my bamboo needles. I can try the Amish Furniture Polish I recently bought and/or Pledge.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I recently saw that Brittany has a new conditioner for wood and bamboo needles, but it is expensive ($16 for a small bottle). So I did a search to what my other Knitting Sisters are doing. I found a post on another knitting forum about caring for wood/bamboo needles. The poster discussed her method of waxing them at least once a year and the products she used and liked. I bought the products and decided to do an experiment. Living in the desert means I have to be proactive in caring for anything that will dry out - furniture, knitting needles, etc. I lemon oil my furniture regularly, but just used wax paper (like Grandma taught me) on my needles.
> 
> I did an experiment with three types of wood preservative - my usual lemon oil, a combo product of oils and waxes that the poster used and liked (Howard Feed and Wax), and a paste wax product that she said she used and liked (Howard Citrus Shield in neutral).
> 
> ...


My needles are never nakid. Always have some project on them. So I've never done anything to them. About 10 years old at least. Dry here for sure in the winter with heat on. I have had to file them once or twice cuz they've been bitten by an unknown dog. ( My son's new female Yorkie. She's a terror.) His male was never like that.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Interesting info. I have lots of bamboo needles that were bought 20 or 30 years ago. Never had anything put on them, and they are as smooth as glass. Maybe bamboo needles are made differently today if they need to be waxed or oiled.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

Have been using bamboo needles exclusively for years. I've never treated them with anything more than a rub with waxed paper.


----------



## Sallywilms (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I was thinking of the lemon oil as being something edible.
I even have some lemon oil furniture polish here at home.
Thank you again.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Catarry said:


> Why not pitch an article idea to one of the knitting magazines or sites? It sounds like your work would benefit many knitters.


I agree! This is a well thought-out and interesting article. Thank you for posting the results of your experiments. It's so humid here I never thought of the problem before. But the house is dry all winter so a spring conditioning is probably a good idea.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Lemon oil furniture oil. I don't remember the brand because the label fell off quite a while ago. You can find it pretty much in any store that sells cleaning supplies. Not the polishes like Pledge - may work, I didn't try it. I have also used Almond Oil and Orange Oil on my wood furniture (the type of oil made for furniture) on my house furniture and had good results, so I don't see why they wouldn't work on the wood or bamboo needles as well. I find on my wooden table that the oil dries after a couple of hours to a nice finish and the wood looses that ashy dry look, so I would think it would do the same for the needles.


Thanks so much. I am going to try it!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very interesting and useful information! Thanks so much for your post!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you from Tucson - dry it is!!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you for the info! I never knew that I needed to use anything on my bamboo needles but sure want to care properly for them. My daughter bought me 4 new bamboo circulars for Christmas last year! thanks so much!


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have been very cavalier about caring for my needles. This is such a good post and I thank you very much. Either bees wax or lemon oil ... I will attend to them right away.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Great research sharing! I know what I will do thanks to the queen of knit test kitchens! 
Lol


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Never thought of any special care!! I have a lot of the Clover bamboo needles and they have always stayed smooth with general use.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

conch72 said:


> This is an interesting discussion and, like others, I haven't done anything with my non-metal needles.
> 
> One thing, though: Won't the lemon oil (or other conditioner) leave a residue on your yarn?


Not if you apply a thin coat, let it dry a couple of hours, then buff. Any excess will wipe off with the buffing.

I have not had any problems myself. I wipe the last buff with a clean white t-shirt or tissue to make sure they are clean and dry, and have never had any oil come off.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for figuring out the way to do this best. And for such a well-thought-out post.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Excellent info! Thanks for sharing.  :thumbup:


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you. I never ever gave it a thought that I might need to condition my wooden needles. Will get some lemon oil soon.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I look after my wooden table and wooden bowl but never thought to do the same with my wooden needles. I have many pairs so I will give them a rub down tonight before I go to bed and buff them in the morning.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Thanks for the information. I look after my wooden table and wooden bowl but never thought to do the same with my wooden needles. I have many pairs so I will give them a rub down tonight before I go to bed and buff them in the morning.


I would think that wooden needles get plenty of oil from our hands. Plus the fact that they usually have a protective sealant maybe no oil at all can get onto them? IDK.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

You are a scientist! Very well-designed experiment with tested oils under the same conditions. Your conclusions were nicely explained, too. I live in a humid climate now, but I think my needles would benefit from a good application of oil after having the heat on during the winter, as that dries things out. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I would think that wooden needles get plenty of oil from our hands. Plus the fact that they usually have a protective sealant maybe no oil at all can get onto them? IDK.


I also wondered about the protective finishes...unless the finish gets worn off as we use them. ( I dust my furniture with a cloth dampened with water because all furniture polishes do is create a dust-catching surface. My husband (restored furniture) taught me this. )


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knittin' in Georgia said:


> I also wondered about the protective finishes...unless the finish gets worn off as we use them. ( I dust my furniture with a cloth dampened with water because all furniture polishes do is create a dust-catching surface. My husband (restored furniture) taught me this. )


And then prompt you to buy more product. Funny how that works.

And here's an interesting answer. Bamboo is a grass not wood.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=A0LEV7z22S9ViWYA_OcnnIlQ?qid=20061018074441AAkmQqZ


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am sure the climate you live in makes a big difference in what care is needed for wooden items and the like. I have a grandfather clock that my husband and I purchased right before we got married in 1973. We lived on the east coast until 6 yrs ago when we moved to Phoenix. I never had a problem with the wood of the clock when we lived in NJ - I just used a good polish to dust and would wipe it with a little lemon oil maybe once a year at the most. Since living here I have found that if I am not diligent with oiling it every few months, the grain will start to raise from the dryness here. The same with newer furniture we bought when we moved here, so it is not just age causing the problem. That got me to thinking about my knitting needles. I have invested a decent amount of money in my knitting tools, so it only makes sense to me to take care of them as best as I can. I don't rely on the oil in my hands because I usually wash my hands before I start knitting so I don't get my yarn dirty.

Knitting needles may or may not have a finish on them, depending on the brand, but it can get thinner or get scratched from use, same as anything made of wood. 

JMHO


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And then prompt you to buy more product. Funny how that works.
> 
> And here's an interesting answer. Bamboo is a grass not wood.
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=A0LEV7z22S9ViWYA_OcnnIlQ?qid=20061018074441AAkmQqZ


Yeah, amazing, right? and it grows amazingly fast. We planted one small plant in the yard as a decorative plant when we lived in NJ and by the next summer we had a wall of it that was over 6' tall! If you want to enjoy it without going crazy trying to get it under control, you have to plant it in a container. Wish we had known that before we planted it, lol!!

Just so you know, you care for bamboo furniture the same as wood furniture:
http://life.gaiam.com/article/how-care-bamboo-furniture

http://www.ehow.com/how_5915075_preserve-bamboo-furniture.html


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Catarry said:


> Why not pitch an article idea to one of the knitting magazines or sites? It sounds like your work would benefit many knitters.


Good Idea :thumbup:


----------

